# Youde Goliath RTA: Build Guide



## Paulie (9/4/15)

Hey all,

Since these have hit the market i thought i would share some vids on how to build etc:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (9/4/15)

Thanks @Paulie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Have amended the title slightly to Youde Goliath RTA to avoid confusion with that other Goliath dripper you posted from Vicious Ant


----------

